# Church doodles



## Fangman (Jul 7, 2012)

A couple more doodles from this morning's visit to the next village dropping off books for a second hand book stall for their fete next Saturday - just hope the rain stops.

Was on duty at a primary school yesterday with camera, laptop and printer doing the instant "painting with pixels" at their PTA fete - about 100 A4 prints before the downpour started . . . . outside so mad rush indoors for everybody and scrounging bin-liners to carry kit back to the car.   The camera made near $200 for them in a couple of hours.






Mini Mouse and friend was typical of the results printed on A4 card as the child watched - usually a couple of extra copies required for grandmas


----------



## unpopular (Jul 7, 2012)

I was hoping they'd be doodle done AT church, that way I didn't have to feel quite so sinful.


----------

